# wildcat



## bailey1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey everybody. How is everything? I was wondering if anyone owned or knew somebody that owned a Wildcat 34flr 5er? Was wondering about quality , ease of towing or anything else. My wife and I are thinking about trading our Denali in on a 'cat. everybody getting ready for the holidays?:10220:


----------

